# [FreeNAS] Installing/Running application on FreeNAS



## Equilibrier (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm just a newbie in FreeNAS. I only know that it's an OS based on FreeBSD, that is able to manage administration operations on a lot of storage medias, based on an architecture of client-server.

So my idea is I want to be able to port an application (self made) from Ubuntu onto FreeNAS. So this would involve compiling the application and the needed libraries.

My application was initially compiled and built within QTCreator, the C++ IDE based on QT libraries and is also dependent to qparted linux library.

So my questions are:

1. What are my chances to be able to port that app on FreeNAS? Can I build the application on FreeNAS, or can I build the application on FreeBSD and expect that it will run on FreeNAS? How difficult would that be?
2. What are my options on running the app on FreeNAS? On the server part? Maybe on the client part (this wouldn't involve implementing a new GUI specially for FreeNAS and maybe separating my app concept to work with a server-client architecture/protocol)? Or maybe both?
3. I'm not able to install qtcreator on FreeBSD! (it says that most of the packages are missing) Can some one help me with that? How should I interrogate pgk tool to list me the packages that are related to qt? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD*

There's almost no chance that anyone here can or will answer FreeNAS-specific questions. Have you opened a topic on the FreeNAS forums?

P.S. _Never_ post the same question more than once in these forums.


----------

